# USASOC Drops $5M on Ops-Core Helmets



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2011)

http://kitup.military.com/2011/08/usasoc-drops-5m-on-ops-core-helmets.html







USASOC recently made a $5 million purchase of Ops Core ballistic helmets for their troops, a worthwhile, if expensive, investment at retail price of $882 each. Any soldier will tell you that the MICH was light years ahead of the K-Pot and now SOF is taking the next step with the Ops Core ballistic helmet.
Weighing in at just a few pounds, the Ops Core helmet delivers in several key areas that SOF personnel have been calling for in recent years. We used to look with envy at Delta and Ranger Reconnaissance Detachment soldiers who had their cut down MICH helmets which made it easier and more comfortable to wear Peltors under. As a sniper, I would take my MICH off whenever I could to obtain better cheek to stock contact while in a firing position. The low cut of the MICH made it difficult to get into the proper firing position behind a long gun, the problem becoming exaggerated further while in the prone position.

The Ops Core helmet corrects these issues with its lower profile and resolves a number of others as well, including a flaw in night vision mounts rather than in helmets. When soldiers attach their night vision device to the swing arm, which is in turn snapped into the helmet mount itself, the result is that the NODs rattle back and forth. To fix this rattle, soldiers have been improvising a tie down with rubber bands to hold their NODs steady. Ops Core looks for a more permanent measure by introducing an elastic lanyard that cinches down the NODs for you.
Another solution improvised by Special Operations troops was attaching LED lights to their helmets with Velcro, a necessity while searching buildings or working on casualties. Later, Surefire came out with a decent helmet light but it was too easy to accidentally discharge the IR light and unknowingly drain the batteries before actually needing to use it. Ops Core has provided mounting brackets on their helmet, making it easier for soldiers to attach their preferred light source or even a helmet camera if the mission calls for it.
Initial reports from soldiers serving overseas are very favorable. Let’s hope that SOF continues this recent trend of adopting lighter, more streamlined gear for their troops.

Read more: http://kitup.military.com/2011/08/usasoc-drops-5m-on-ops-core-helmets.html#ixzz1U48aM700 
Kit Up!​


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2011)

Hopefully, the gear will trickle down to the conventional world.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 4, 2011)

They are lighter, guys are buying out of pocket now, should be good. What do you want to bet out of the 6000 they buy, everyone but SF guys get one.


----------



## Brill (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess the Guard will get them after we receive our 117Gs, our DRT-1301s, etc (e.g. never).


----------



## policemedic (Aug 4, 2011)

No wonder they're always out of stock. Gonna be a bitch to get them now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 4, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> They are lighter, guys are buying out of pocket now, should be good. What do you want to bet out of the 6000 they buy, everyone but SF guys get one.



They would have to talk you SF guys into actually wearing it before they issued it.

I love the picture above, dude looking all super doorkicker, while dude on the ATV has his brain bucket tied down to the front rack.:confused:


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 4, 2011)

JAB said:


> They would have to talk you SF guys into actually wearing it before they issued it.
> 
> I love the picture above, dude looking all super doorkicker, while dude on the ATV has his brain bucket tied down to the front rack.:confused:



Good point.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 4, 2011)

It is good kit though, I have few IC buddies who paid out of pocket for them and all state it the best helmet they have ever used.

I have two personal helmets a standard issue ACH and my favorite is the F6 MACH3 by RBR Tac, with the OPS-Core rails and NVG mount. I use an issue nape protector with it and give’s the added protection and the comfort for the back of the head/neck. I have been looking at the bungee straps, but I am not sure I even need the helmet at this point. It is a $350 helmet but was given to me, so what the hell I’ll use when I can and dust it once a year.:-"


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 4, 2011)

Hopefully it will get approved for MFF ops.


----------



## dknob (Aug 5, 2011)

How much different is this thing from the MICH 2001 that I see most CCT/PJs wear, aside from a slight weight drop?

And for one, last I checked - guys in CAG still used the 2002 low cut models even while the 2001 (Ops-core cut) was around... nobody wants to be shot in the ear opening.

I foresee this going straight to SF until the company decides to make the 2002 low cut. And I honestly don't foresee this going to the 75th either.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 5, 2011)

JAB said:


> They would have to talk you SF guys into actually wearing it before they issued it.
> 
> I love the picture above, dude looking all super doorkicker, while dude on the ATV has his brain bucket tied down to the front rack.:confused:


JAB- Notice, 2 of the three guys in the pic is wearing a helmet.. The dude on the ATV is probably a support guy trying to look cool bi proxy


----------



## dknob (Aug 5, 2011)

shit... the shooters in the picture might not even be US


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 5, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> JAB- Notice, 2 of the three guys in the pic is wearing a helmet.. The dude on the ATV is probably a support guy trying to look cool bi proxy



The old "trying to look cool by not wearing a helmet" trick!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 5, 2011)

dknob said:


> How much different is this thing from the MICH 2001 that I see most CCT/PJs wear, aside from a slight weight drop?
> 
> And for one, last I checked - guys in CAG still used the 2002 low cut models even while the 2001 (Ops-core cut) was around... nobody wants to be shot in the ear opening.
> 
> I foresee this going straight to SF until the company decides to make the 2002 low cut. And I honestly don't foresee this going to the 75th either.



The thought I had when reading SOWT post was “not going to happen for Infantry or D/A type conventional” and I would imagine Rangers being in the “getting shot at and shooting at” role would want to keep the added protection. However the cut weight is a major plus, especially when the discs in your neck are destroyed.

As I posted I have a “cool guy” low cut helmet that was given to me and it’s lighter and more comfortable, but if I was out kicking doors I would opt for my issue ACH. 75% of the kill box on your nugget is exposed with the low cut vs maybe 40% with the ACH and the weight difference is not enough to justify it for me.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2011)

JAB said:


> The thought I had when reading SOWT post was “not going to happen for Infantry or D/A type conventional” and I would imagine Rangers being in the “getting shot at and shooting at” role would want to keep the added protection. However the cut weight is a major plus, especially when the discs in your neck are destroyed.
> 
> As I posted I have a “cool guy” low cut helmet that was given to me and it’s lighter and more comfortable, but if I was out kicking doors I would opt for my issue ACH. 75% of the kill box on your nugget is exposed with the low cut vs maybe 40% with the ACH and the weight difference is not enough to justify it for me.



Once again proving that "one size does not fit all".


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 5, 2011)

Some of the IC's that I work with own this helmet, paid out of pocket of course.  They have nothing but great things to say about it.  I tried one of theirs out for a bit and while I like the helmet, I really can't justify spending $900 to change from a TC2001 to the Ops-Core.  A tiny bit lighter and less ballistic protection?  I love the lighter aspect, however I can't understand the concept behind spending $5million on it.  I'm not saying that they don't rate it at all and that in the grand scheme of things $5million isn't much, however I would want a more drastic improvement to justify it.  Just my opinion.  Feel free to bash.


----------



## dknob (Aug 5, 2011)

the only units ive seen use the ear-opening cut in mass is AFSOC units and SEALs.

You made a good point, units like CAG and 75th will probably never transition away from a helmet that takes away the side ear protection. Too much shrapnel or stray rounds people have experienced hitting their helmets is enough for them to never give them up. The comfortably issue is a plus I am sure, but CAGs 2002 cut with a peltor underneath can't be that bad as well. I can't say the same for the 2000 cut - as my MICH and Sordins combined used to compress my brain... torturous feeling after 3 hours wearing it.


----------



## dknob (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally I think that any direct action unit that utilizes some sort of headset, the MICH2002 should have been the standard from the get-go.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 5, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Once again proving that "one size does not fit all".



I firm believer that is the key to all equipment, right tools for the job at hand. But I also wonder if people have totally lost track of the KISS concept when picking that equipment.

Something I was wondering is why the low cut helmet is gaining so much popularity? I thought the original intent was for MFF in order to allow for O2 mask and ballistic protection during the jump, thus eliminating the need to go without or carry the ACH in a ruck/assault pack?

Another thing that is kind of odd to me is the rails on the helmet, and why? I understand it for the MFF O2 mask, and I can see it for video cameras (I don’t really agree with the video opt) but I can already see someone strapping even more stuff to their nugget.

Brings me to the Sure Fire helmet lights, really, why? Low Light 101, the threat will shoot at the light and if it’s mounted to your head, guess what the threat is shooting at.

The external NVG battery pack, works as a counter balance and gives longer use time. Also adds weight to your head, defeating the purpose of what the ACH (lightweight) helmet was designed for.

Why mount an IR strobe to your helmet? Why not the upper back of your armor?

Being someone with major neck damage, I cringe at the thought of adding all that gear to a helmet and then being expected to wear it for a long mission. I am all about advancement of technology and learning the better ways to do things, but sometimes it appears that we end up going the other route with some of this stuff. One being that with all the added crap that people are putting on their brain bucket, they are now wanting low cut “less protecting” helmets for what I can only guess is lighter weights and added mobility. Yet they still pile all the gear on it and they lose that added protection.

I had a chance to mess around with a standard issue USMC helmet, it kind of looked like the old Kpot, but the damn thing was lighter then my ACH, gave more protection and even felt better on my head. It had me questioning why the Army was not using it over the ACH.

Just tossing ideas and thoughts out, not really a rant.;)


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just a small side note on your post JAB...I absolutely HATE the surefire helmet light.  Ok, back on track.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2011)

We seem to be looking for a helmet that protects, can have Peltor's underneath.
Maybe an integrated helmet (like aircrew get) should be the next phase.

I also find it interesting that the ops-core website shows the basic helmut to be in the mid $200.00 range.  What/why is USASOC spending the extra $700.00 on?


----------



## dknob (Aug 5, 2011)

You are looking at their base-jump military helmet.. look two up and you will see its $882.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 5, 2011)

Responses in line...



JAB said:


> ...Something I was wondering is why the low cut helmet is gaining so much popularity?
> 
> The same reason I (at 5'7" 180lbs) wear a medium PC with small plates...to cut weight... Speed is security.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2011)

Just a note, GROM adopted the helmet not long ago, guess it's more and more popular.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 5, 2011)

lindy said:


> I guess the Guard will get them after we receive our 117Gs, our DRT-1301s, etc (e.g. never).



What, you dont have your 117G's yet?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 5, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Responses in line...



Good points and I agree with most of it, but use some damn red or blue or grey or something with some contrast next time.:eek:


----------



## Brill (Aug 6, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> What, you dont have your 117G's yet?



SIGDET yes, us...not so much.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 6, 2011)

Doing SSE without a light on your helmet can be a bitch. having something mounted on a rail on your helmet is a way better option than a petzl wrapped around it or those little tan surefires velcro'd down. I also love the idea of the built in retaing bands for the pvs-15s/avs-6s, the bungee cords are kind of ridiculous in comparison. That being said, although more comfortable, I would be suprised to see guys in Regiment wearing these (outside of recce or snot). Given there mission, I don't see them giving up the coverage.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Just a note, GROM adopted the helmet not long ago, guess it's more and more popular.



You have a copy of that mag? can you scan it? I see there is a segment on Irish SOF in that issue.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 7, 2011)

I might be able to get it.


----------



## Brill (Aug 12, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> What, you dont have your 117G's yet?



But guess who's going to 117G training in Rochester?!?!?

Marty, is that near your recruiting AOR?


----------



## goon175 (Aug 15, 2011)

lindy said:


> But guess who's going to 117G training in Rochester?!?!?
> 
> Marty, is that near your recruiting AOR?


 Yes, yes it is!


----------



## Brill (Aug 28, 2011)

Training was canceled due budget constraints (Mississippi isn't the wealthiest state out there).  So I'm back to focusing on physical conditioning for class 002.


----------

